# MSB hat Geburtstag



## Paule (16 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Manuel,

alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm20:
Ich wünsche Dir auch folgendes Geschenk: 
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=299651&postcount=4


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch von mir. Verbringe den Tag nicht nur mit Schneeschippen sondern auch mit feiern .


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

von mir auch alles Gute!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## RGerlach (16 Dezember 2010)

... auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und eine schöne Feier.

:sm20::sm24::sm20::sm24::sm20:


Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Homer79 (16 Dezember 2010)

...auch von mir alles gute...

:sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## maxi (16 Dezember 2010)

Alles Gute


----------



## Verpolt (16 Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:sm24::sm20::sm20::sm20::s11:


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Manuel,

auch von mir ein ganz herzliches :sm20: und *Alles Gute*.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (16 Dezember 2010)

Alles Gute auch von meiner Seite.... :sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (16 Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## argv_user (16 Dezember 2010)

Alles Gute auch von mir, Manuel.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Manuel, 
alter Kupferstecher ich wünsche dir zu deinen Geburtstag nur das Beste.

schönen Gruß Helmut


----------



## Kai (16 Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## MW (16 Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute !!!!


----------



## winnman (16 Dezember 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MSB (17 Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank an alle für die Glückwünsche!

:sm24:

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## dalbi (17 Dezember 2010)

Hi Manuel,

ich wünsche Dir nachträglich alles Gute. 

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------

